# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Dobry, tani dentysta w Warszawie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zna ktoś może z Państwa dobrego i taniego dentystę w Warszawie; chodzi o leczenie pobolewającego zęba i wstawienie zęba (nie proteza) Chodzi też mi o to żeby była możliwośc zrobienia zębów pod narkozą. Dziękuje, pozdrawam.

----------


## Nonkka

Ciężko w tej dziedzinie zrobić coś tanio i dobrze... Ja polecę Ci klinikę Dental-Design Jaworska z Pruszkowa (kawałek od Warszawy), zapoznaj się na ich stronie z cennikiem, a nóż będzie Ci odpowiadał.
Ja jedynie mogę Ci ze swojej strony powiedzieć, że pracują tam sami najlepsi lekarze, no i mają cały sprzęt na miejscu, ja miałam robione kanałowe leczenie zęba tam i jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## alilula

Proponuję przejechać się na Ursynów obok Ciszewskiego i tam znalazłam swoją przychodnię Kal dent. Byłam już 2 razy i dwa razu wyszłam z uśmiechem mino, ze miałam kanałowe :/. Szóstka zaczęła mi dawać się we znaki a kiedy zgłosiłam się do przychodni okazało się że bez kanałowego leczenia się nie obejdzie bo ząb nie wyglądał najlepiej. Najgorsze było to że z wszystko działo się w środku zęba i tak naprawdę dopóki nie zaczął mnie boleć, nie wiedziałam że coś się dzieje. Ząb na szczęście dało się uratować i do tego nie bolało. Teraz nawet jak nic nie będzie mnie bolało, będę chodziła profilaktycznie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Anna81

Jak dla mnie Odent

----------


## Anna81

Wybaczcie, coś mi przycięło poprzednią odpowiedz, dla mnie Odent jest bardzo dobrą kliniką dentystyczną. Mieszczą się zarówno na Ursynowie jak i Żoliborzu. Pełna nazwa do Centrum Ortodoncji i Implantologii Odent (jeśli byś chciała znaleźć info. w Internecie). Ze swojej strony mogę powiedzieć, że chodzę tam już od około roku, jestem zadowolona z usług, a szczególnie z tego, że moje ząbki już są bardzo proste (noszę aparat) i już za niedługo będę mogła cieszyć się pięknym uśmiechem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczę zęby w duo-dental u dra Walickiego. Dzięki niemu nie miałam kanałówki, którą zawyrokował mi inny stomatolog.
Mają tam naprawdę nowoczesny sprzęt więc też i ból jest mniejszym przy leczeniu zęba.

----------


## edwardmm

A nie masz znajomych w Warszawie, którzy by Ci polecili jakiegoś dobrego stomatologa? Tak jest najprościej – z polecenia. Wtedy nawet przyjemniej się idzie, jak ktoś znajomy pracuje.

----------


## ziomenko

ja chodzę od jakiegoś czasu do Boramedu na Bora Komorowskiego i jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich stomatologów. fajni ludzie, duże doświadczenie, do tego używają naprawdę porządnych materiałów. generalnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

----------


## dereska

ja tam byłam u dr Mierzwy w Boramedzie i bardzo zadowolona jestem ze do niego trafiłam. ząb który był oceniany na to że do wyrwania został uratowany :Smile:  co mnie cieszy bo przynajmniej nie muszę mieć dziury i wstawiać w to puste miejsce sztucznego :Smile:

----------


## muszka

no właśnie poszukuję opinii na temat tego lekarza bo wybieram się do Boramedu do niego leczyć zęba i nie wiem czego mam się spodziewać....ale tak wertując internet to troszkę się uspokoiłam bo całkiem dobre opinie :Smile:

----------


## Marletta

Hmm... w takim razie udaj się do Kliniki Odent w Warszawie  :Wink:  Myślę, że będziesz zadowolona, ja jestem, pomimo, że naprawdę mam duże problemy z zębami. Od dzieciństwa miałam dentofobię, a wszystko przez złe doświadczenia z dentystami w dzieciństwie. Teraz jest już zupełnie inaczej  :Smile:  Jednak podejście dentysty naprawdę ma ogromne znaczenie. Z tego też powodu moje dzieci również chodzą tam razem ze mną, nie pozwoliłabym aby przeżywało to co ja w dzieciństwie.

----------


## gościu

Dobry dentysta? Na Ochocie jest gabinet sanusdent. Ceny są wyjątkowo atrakcyjne, lekarze walczą o każdy ząb a kolejki nie są duże w porównaniu do innych gabinetów. Wykonują też zabiegi które nie są wykonywane tylko w niektórych miejscach w Warszawie. Polecam.

----------


## Cisowianka

ja polecam gabinet stomatologiczny w Ursusie przy przedszkolu 343. profesjonalny dentysta, przystępne ceny, sensowny czas oczekiwania na wizytę. znalazłam jego ogłoszenie na mbooking.pl polecam, bo można tam znaleźć fajne oferty usług

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Primadent najlepszy.

----------


## Dentofobia

Sensident Mokotów/Tarchomin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja do Boramedu chodzę do dentysty i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mogę polecić sanusdent. Zajmują się każdą dziedziną stomatologii, walczą o każdy ząb (nawet ten w beznadziejnym stanie)

----------


## anna78

Hej, ja chodzę na Pełczyńskiego do Fabdentu, jest to niedaleko Tesco. Klinika nowoczesna, bardzo miła i fachowa obsługa. Leczę tam zęby, mam zamiar też robić wybielanie. Słyszałam, że robią świetnie licówki, zresztą mają na swojej stronie fabdent.pl sporo metamorfoz - wygląda to super! niestety w tej chwili mnie nie stać, rozważam jednak zrobić sobie to na raty, bo mają taką możliwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić klinikę Mednes. Chodzimy całą rodziną od lat, nigdy nie było żadnego problemu. Pan doktor radzi sobie z każdym wyzwaniem i każde traktuje jednakowo poważnie. Bez względu na to czy wstawiasz implant czy idziesz na przegląd. Bardzo dobry specjalista.

----------


## Maja80

Ja miałam bardzo kiepskie zęby i leczyłam się w Centrum Medycznym Marki. Tam znalazłam normalnych, dobrych stomatologów, którzy wprost mi powiedzieli, co powinnam zrobić, aby się cieszyć ładnym uśmiechać. Lubię ludzi, którzy mówią wprost, jak leczyć.

----------


## beatkakrasucka

Polecam Gabinet Dentyści w Warszawie ul. Al. Ken 51 lok. U01
mają profil na Facebooku. Wpisz Dentyści. Jest tam cennik i godziny przyjęć. Lekarze super. Ja osobiście leczę się u dr Kulas. Ale znam też resztę. Naprawdę polecam. Najlepsi lekarze w Warszawie. Sprawdźcie sami nie będziecie żałować.

----------


## Eleni

Z dentystą to jest tak, że dla mnie to temat rzeka, wiec wykupiłam sobie pakiet w Profemedzie mozna realizowac w placówkach Luxmedu. Warto zapoznać się z tym co proponują, bo mozna zaoszczędzić zwłaszcza, że ubezpieczenie dziecka to koszt tylko 1zł w przypadku tego pakietu.

----------


## closer2

Ja zaczęłam leczyć zęby w Artodonto już dobry rok temu i muszę przyznać, że jestem zadowolona (poszłam z polecenia kumpla) gabinet mają na ul. Stawki 4 na Śródmieściu tutaj tel: 601673702, na stronie można znaleźć dużo informacji i cennik. Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogę podjąć decyzję  :Wink:

----------


## Patka144

Też szukałam dobrego dentysty i rzeczywiście w Profemedzie te pakiety to ekstra sprawa zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o opiekę dentystyczna dla dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to ja mogę polecić gabinet Sanusdent na Ochocie. To co za nim przemawia to profesjonalizm i atmosfera. Moje dzieci nie boją się tam chodzić, nie robią zabiegów na siłę i dla pieniędzy a tylko to co jest potrzebne. Ja z kolei skorzystałam z ozonowania próchnicy. Ceny są atrakcyjne (szczególnie jeśli chodzi się całymi rodzinami można liczyć na mały rabat)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry dentysta nie może być tani. Profesjonalizm niestety kosztuje. Dlatego polecam ten adres bonelli-dental.pl/.

----------


## botina88

Zawsze jak mam problem z zębami, to wybieram się do Medens na Chocimskiej. Bardzo mili stomatolodzy, bezboleśnie leczą zęby, co jest dla mnie bardzo ważne, bo jestem dosyć wrażliwa na ból .

----------


## SylwiiWawa

Ja jestem pacjentką dr falkowskiego, pracuje w stom. Ta klinika jest na Wiktorskiej. Pan doktor jest bardzo dobrym specjalistą, który potrafi skutecznie doradzić, zwłaszcza w kwestii implantów. Miałam umieszczane dwa w miejsce zębów, które straciłam w wyniku dużej próchnicy.

----------


## Domel34

Ja od siebie mogę polecić Wam Panią Jaworską z gabinetu Dental design. Osobiście chodzę na zawiejską w Pruszkowie, ale podobno mają również oddział na Nowoursynowskiej. 
Jako niezbyt duży fan dentystów zawsze wzbraniałem się przed chodzeniem do nich, ale wraz z wizytą u Pani Jaworskiej to wszystko minęło. Takiego podejścia do klienta dawno nei widziałe, nie wspominając o bezbolesnym leczeniu, a co ważniejszym bez żadnych objawów (ból, nieprzyjemne uczucie) po zabiegu. Od siebie moge Wam tylko polecać. 
Słyszałem również od znajomych którzy chodzą do Aleksandry Szypulskiej (tak mi sie wydaje ze się nazywa) że również jest bardzo profesjonalna i miła  :Smile:  No i oczywiście jak polecają to zapewne bezbolesna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kasia223

Domel zgadzam się z tobą  :Smile: 
Także jakiś czas temu pojechałam do Pani Jaworskiej i bardzo miło się zaskoczyłam. Jako osoba o niezbyt wielkim uwielbieniu do wiercenia wahałam się jak zwykle, ale udało się wszystko załatwić bezboleśnie :P Najbardziej zapamiętałam podejście zarówno do mnie jak i innych klientów których obserwowałam czekając na swoją kolej. Bardzo sympatyczni ludzie tam pracują a przy tym profesjonalni także tak samo jak Pan wyżej polecam Dental Design  :Wink:

----------


## Kamil33

Podepne się pod Was. Byłem u Pani Półgrabi (chyba tak się pisze) :P i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie miałem żadnych problemów na drugi dzień ani zaraz po zabiegach więc jest dobrze  :Big Grin:  bo zazwyczaj trochę pobolewały mnie zęby u innych dentystów na drugi dzień. Także śmiało możecie jechać do Dental Design ja np chodze do Nowoursynowską.

----------


## TomSon

Musze dołączyć się do kilku poprzedników. Też jakiś czas temu odwiedziłem dental design i zostałem do czasów obecnych. Chyba najbardziej pasuje mi atmosfera tego miejsca i takie jakby to powiedzieć bezstresowe leczenie :P Nie spinam się przed pójściem do dentysty więc wszystko gra  :Smile:  Od siebie polecam Panią Półgrabie  :Smile:  Spoko babka

----------


## Owca20

Jak mówicie, że Dental taki dobry to odwiedze też  :Smile:  Bo u mojego dentysty średnio, niby leczy, ale jakoś dziwnie mi się zawsze chodzi. A o tej pani Jaworskiej tak? słyszałem sporo już dobrych info. Blisko będe miał na Nowoursynowską bo sprawdziłem, że maja tam więc jak coś napisze moje odczucia za jakiś czas  :Smile:

----------


## TymEk

Owca śmiało możesz do Jaworskiej iść. Ja sobie chwale bo szybko dobrze i bezboleśnie co chyba lubimy najbardziej nie? :P Cenowo też jest nieźle szczególnie mówiąc o Warszawie, także śmiało możesz iść

----------


## Alexanda

Podpinam się pod WAS Dental Design jest na prawdę spoko! Ja leczyłam się u Pani Jaworskiej, bezbolesne leczenie i miła obsługa. To prawda o bezstresowym leczeniu  :Smile:  Byłam w gabinecie w Pruszkowie.

----------


## TymEk

Oho widze aleksandra ze nie jestem sam  :Big Grin:  to spoko, czyli to nie tylko mój przypadek ze chwale sobie  :Smile:  Także osobie która szuka w pruszkowie czegoś git możemy polecić dental od siebie nie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pełno spamu i nowych uzytkownikow juz wiadomo ze ten dental to sciema, sami siebie chyba reklamuja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahahaha nagle tyle nowych osob i wszystkie to samo pisza, chyba dla naiwnych.

----------


## Ewelinka1980

Doktror Tomasz Falkowski jest moim zdaniem bardzo dobrym spejalistą. Ja u niego zakładałam kornki całoceramiczne na zęby, które niezbyt estetycznie wyglądały. Efekt jest właśnie naturalny, a o taką naturalność mi chodziło.

----------


## Nonkka

Niekoniecznie tania, ale na pewno dobra jest klinka Dental-Design, mają swój oddział na Ursynowie, podejść i zapytać można zawsze  :Smile:

----------


## Profilactica_pl

Akurat co do dobrych adresów do gabinetów stomatologicznych,to tych nie powinno zabraknąć szczególnie w Warszawie. Już powyżej możemy wybrać coś odpowiedniego,tylko też pytanie o ceny,bo czasem są one naprawde bardzo wysokie.

----------


## caprio

Ja po ciąży musiałam przeleczyc kilka zębów, bo strasznie się posypały. Siostra poleciła mi Odent, jeździłam do nich na Żoliborz. Poszło szybko i sprawnie, bez bólu i dyskomfortu.

----------


## KosmicznaWróżka

Ja w Warszawie zawsze odwiedzam dent. Przemysława Szczyrka  bo jest świetnym fachowcem jezeli chodzi o protetykę zębów. Niestety moje własne zęby nie były zbyt zdrowe wręcz wstyd się przyznać dlatego musieliśmy wstawić nowe. Więc jeżeli chodzi o takie rzeczy to mogę szczerzę polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio trafiłam do Bonelli Dental, szłam tam bez większych nadziei na uratowanie mojej szóstki, a tu miłe zaskoczenie. Dentystę jednak da się lubić :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz problemy z zębami? Skomplikowane leczenie, droga protetyka, aparaty korygujące zgryz, implanty? Chcesz bardzo tanio i dobrze? zaraz za polską granicą. Pomogę! Połowa polskiej ceny! Dzwoń! 
Świetne materiały, sprawdzeni i kompetentni lekarze, doskonała jakość a przy okazji fajna wycieczka  :Wink: 
503 434 054

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów to cena nie powinna być najważniejszym kryterium.. jak już o jakość leczenia. Ja chodzę do gabinetu Medens przy Chocimskiej i bardzo sobie chwalę. Pan Sundman jest profesjonalistą, zabiegi są bezbolesne i dobrze robione. Teraz mam wszystkie zdrowe i tylko wracam na regularny przegląd :Smile:

----------


## Kaja89

Ostatnio się przeprowadziłam i pod blokiem otworzyli klinikę stomatologiczną Medispot. Trafiłam tam bo miałam stan zapalny i tamtejsi lekarze mnie uratowali. Cen nie mają zaporowych, a mega bonus za to, że wszystko mają na miejscu, nawet pantonogram i lampę do wybielania, a też nad tym myślałam. POLECAM  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio miałam wielki problem z zębem, akurat szukałam dentysty w Człopie. Przez przypadek trafiłam w sieci na ciekawą stronę internetową, na której znalazłam dobrych dentystów w różnych miastach.  :Smile:  Super sprawa, nawet nie myślałam, że takie rankingi istnieją. Jakby kogoś zainteresowało, to odsyłam pod najlepszydentysta.pl/ .

----------


## marcinzet

Ja miałem bardzo duży problem jak wróciłem z UK. Wstyd się przyznać ale z uwagi na tamtejsze wysokie koszta leczenia stomatologicznego trochę się zaniedbałem jeśli chodzi o tą sferę i zęby były w naprawdę złej kondycji. Z polecenia dobrej znajomej trafiłem w koncu do kliniki stomatologicznej Supra Dent na ulicy Biały Kamień w Warszawie. Bałem się ,że będzie trzeba wyrywać jednego zęba ale na szczęscie zakończyło się na leczeniu kanałowym, które o dziwo nie było bolesne ( mam gorsze doświadczenia z przeszłości).

Aktualnie mieszkam w Polsce, chodzę do nich regularnie na przeglądy. Nie jest drogo a solidnie.

----------


## Norbert34

Już od wielu lat przekonałem się, że jak usługa jest dobra to niestety trzeba zapłacić, a raczej jak oszczędzałem na zębach to potem płaciłem dwa razy i z zamiast oszczędności musiałem "rozbijać skarbonkę".
Od jakiegoś czasu odwiedzamy z całą rodzinę panią Dominikę Romanik ze SmileCraftu i wiem, że szybko lekarza nie zmienię :Wink:

----------


## Cancri

Z doświadczenia wiem, że dobry i tani to się wzajemnie wyklucza, zwłaszcza w Warszawie  :Wink:  Polecam naprawdę świetnego stomatologa pod Warszawą w Nowym Dworze Mazowiecki- p.Agnieszka Kotwa-Grudzińska. Ma gabinet ArtDENTA. Ceny nie zabijają, a jakość usług jest na wysokim poziomie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo szukałam dla mojej taty dobrego protetyka. Z protezą, którą nosił były same problemy. Jak się okazało było atrakcyjnie finansowo, ale już gorzej z noszeniem  :Frown:  Potem trafiłam do doktor Edyty Pisanko-Czajkowska z Uśmiechu Zdrowia w Warszawie zupełnie przez przypadek i okazało się, że jest przede wszystkim protetykiem. Także jak by ktoś szukał dobrego protetyka, to polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Enel Med puławska!! Bardzo dobra pani stomatolog, nazwiska nie pamiętam ale generalnie na lekarzy w enelu jeszcze się nie nacięłam,  więc przypuszczam, że wszyscy są ok.

----------


## Ania Kwiatkowska

Ja od dłuższego czasu odwiedzam klinikę Impladent i naprawdę gorąco ich polecam. Są profesjonalni, widać, że lubią pracę z klientem, a ceny też nie są zbyt wysokie. Szczególnie w porównaniu do jakości usługi.

----------


## moniks

jeśli chodzi o mnie, to jestem bardzo zadowolona z dental clinic józefów, bo niezależnie od tego, czy byłam tam sama, czy z synkiem, to zawsze nie było żadnych problemów, wszyscy byli mili i czuło się, że zależy im tam na pacjencie.

----------


## TWsklep_pl

Skoro polecacie już konkretne adresy dobrych klinik stomatologicznych w Warszawie,to warto również podać taki przykładowy cennik,aby nikt na forum nie był potem zaskoczony podczas wizyty,to chyba dobry pomysł prawda?

----------


## Re-nu

Może warto spróbować zamiast narkozy to gaz rozweselający. Ja leczę się tak od lat w Pruszkowie, bez stresu i z uśmiechem na ustach tam chodzę. Polecam metodę i miejsce.

----------


## skarb

Nie wiem, czy gabinet mieści się w kategorii "tani", bo to trudne do określenia  :Smile:  Ale na sto procent jest dobry. Polecam klinikę Impladent. Mają dwa gabinety na Woli. Profesjonalni, dbają o pacjenta. Fajna atmosfera, chodzimy tam rodzinnie - z mężem i małym synkiem.

----------


## Natalia_P

Zazwyczaj leczenie w dużym mieście jest droższe! Ja chodzę do dentysty w Kołobrzegu. Jeździmy z rodziną na wakację i jednocześnie leczymy zęby  :Smile:   Takie sobie połączenie przyjemnego z pożytecznym. Polecam wszystkim takie rozwiązanie! Jak by ktoś był zainteresowany, to chodzimy do kliniki Dental Center Z3.  dentalz3.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już od jakiegoś czasu chodzę do gabinetu Medens przy Chocimskiej i bardzo sobie chwalę. Ceny jak na stolicę są jak najbardziej ok, lekarz dobry, wie co robi i do tego bardzo cierpliwy. Paru stomatologów w Warszawie odwiedziłam i z zadnego nie byłam tak zadowolona. Zdecydowanie warty polecenia.

----------


## angelika33

Zdecydowanie Supradent na ulicy Białykamień. Jak trafiłam do nich bardzo bałam się wizyty u dentysty.Do tego stopnia,że ich unikałam co doprowadziło mnie do poważnych problemów z zębami ( wiem wiem,że głupie myślenie ale co poradzić). Dentyści są tam bardzo mili, atmosfera jest luźna.Co najważniejsze leczenie nie boli. Nie jest również tak drogo.
Teraz regularnie chodzę tam co pół roku na kontrole, przynajmniej wiem,że mam zdrowe zęby i ominie mnie drogie leczenie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Linkaa

Wychodzę z założenia, że na zdrowiu nie ma co oszczędzać, a zdrowe zęby niewątpliwie oznaczają dobre zdrowie. Z polecenia mojej dobrej znajomej zgłosiłam się na przegląd do White Dental Clinic na Żeromskiego i jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich usług… a jeszcze bardziej z ceny! Nie dość, że bardzo miły pan doktor wyleczył mi wszystkie ubytki to za całość zapłaciłam naprawdę niewiele. Byłam przyzwyczajona, że dentyści trochę „zdzierają” z pacjenta pieniądze, a tu takie miłe zaskoczenie…  :Smile:

----------


## EwelinaPerkosz

Ja polecam dr Aleksandrę Narowską. Już po pierwszym kontakcie widać, że jest to stomatolog z powołania. Duża doza empatii dla zestresowanego pacjenta. Byłam na 3 wizytach. Ceny za leczenie są mówione przed zabiegiem a nie po, a to nie jest zwykle oczywiste. Poziom cen moze nie jakiś tani, ale normalny. Dr przyjmuje w Warszawe w 2 placówkach - Wilcza Dent i Dental Avenue.

----------


## ksiezycislonce

Jeśli szukasz dobrego dentysty w Warszawie polecam Ci skorzystać ze strony Medistore.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylo by fajnie miec ubera dla uslug stomatologicznych  albo jakas gielde. Stomatolodzy korzystaja z priwelei ze klijent nie zna cen. 
To jak bys wy wsiadali do taxowki nie wiedzac ceny za km...

----------


## storra

Moja Pani doktor jest najlepsza, Elżbieta Suchora- Jasińska, ma gabinet w klinice Ober Clinic na Chałubińskiego. Atrakcyjne stawki jak na Warszawę a jakość usług nowojorska jak ja to mówię. Nie ma dla niej rzeczy której nie da się zrobić, nie śpieszy się, jest delikatna. Umie się dostosować do wymagań pacjenta - po kilku wizytach dokładnie już wie jak trzeba ze mną postępować abym nie marudziła hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Kinggi

Dobry najczęściej nie oznacza tani. U mnie by przesadnie niska cena budziła jednak podejrzenie. Cóż, ja sama miałam sporo przygód z zębami, począwszy od kanałówki, poprzez wybielanie, a teraz na licówkach, ktoże będę miała na święta. Chodzę do klinki Artodonto na Stawki, dostałam namiar z polecenia od znajomej, która do nich do protetyka chodziła.

----------


## koletke

Ja chodzę do kliniki Impladent, mają dwa gabinety na Woli. Polecam  :Wink:

----------


## Sandy

To zależy, co kto ma na myśli mówiąc "tani". Ja mam sprawdzony OrthoVision przy Skwerze Wyszyńskiego. Ja chodzę do doktor Agnieszki Mazurek (bardzo sympatyczna, delikatna babka), a córci aparat zakładaliśmy u pani doktor Pieniążek. Ma naprawdę fajne podejście do dzieciaków, więc jako ortodontę to bardzo polecam.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebowałem leczenia kanałowego, zapisałem się do dentystki, p. Romanik Dominiki urzędującej na Radnej na Powiślu. Leczenie na szczęście nie okazało się być przykrym doświadczeniem, a nie ukrywam, że pietra miałem. Mam już 40 lat i niestety nowych zębów mieć już nie będę. Krótko mówiąc leczenie: profesjonalne, bezbolesne, wielki plus to to, że nie trzeba latać po pantomogram w inne miejsce, tylko jest robione od razu na miejscu. Kosztowo - umiarkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wizycie w gabinecie Dental Elegance by Iwona Gawryluk Pani stomatolog jestem bardzo ustatysfakcjonowany. Podobalo mi sie to, ze Pani Iwona dokladnie wytlumaczyla mi zaistnialy problem, oraz opisala dokladnie jak bedzie przebiegalo leczenie. Nie czulem sie popedzany na zasadzie "bo nastepny pacjent czeka", co jest dla mnie bardzo wazne, gdyz lubie indywidualne podejscie do problemu. Jestem zadowolony i wkrótce czeka mnie kolejna wizyta u Pani stomatolog.

----------


## RafałS

Tani=najczęściej źle zrobione leczenie. Raz przyoszczędziłem to miałem wyleczony kanałowy, ale wypełnienie zrobione nierówno, uwierało mnie i charatałem sobie język. Nie poprawiałem tego u już u tego stomatologa, tylko udałem się do p. Dominiki, ma gabinet na Radnej. Poprawiła mi to + zacząłem leczenie endodotnyczne (miałem 2 zęby jeszcze do leczenia). Tu na pewno uratowała mnie przed ich usunięciem z powodu próchnicy. No i powiem szczerze, że komfort zabiegu jest bardzo duży.

----------


## Aroti

Ja od niedawna też chodzę do OrthoVision, wiadomo, że zęby ma się na lata i warto o nie dbać, niekoniecznie patrząc tylko na to, żeby było jak najtaniej. Ja chodzę do dr Agnieszki Mazurek, jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## Sellena

> Tani=najczęściej źle zrobione leczenie. Raz przyoszczędziłem to miałem wyleczony kanałowy, ale wypełnienie zrobione nierówno, uwierało mnie i charatałem sobie język. Nie poprawiałem tego u już u tego stomatologa, tylko udałem się do p. Dominiki, ma gabinet na Radnej. Poprawiła mi to + zacząłem leczenie endodotnyczne (miałem 2 zęby jeszcze do leczenia). Tu na pewno uratowała mnie przed ich usunięciem z powodu próchnicy. No i powiem szczerze, że komfort zabiegu jest bardzo duży.


RafałS właśnie dobrze, że znalazłeś kogoś, kto Ci to poprawił plus wyznaczył ścieżkę leczenia. Widać, że p. Dominika zna się na rzeczy. Słuchaj a jak Ją ogólnie jeszcze oceniacsz? Mieszkam niedaleko, chciałabym się wybrać właśnie do tego gabinetu skuszona rekomendacją, ale mój problem jest taki, że po prostu boję się stomatologów  Mam dwa zęby do kanałowego plus właśnie chciałbym się poradzić jeszcze w kilku sprawach, np. krzywego zgryzu ….

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sanusdent gabinet na Ochocie nie polecam.Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy zacofani ludzie i sprzęt

----------


## ariadne

Jestem u dr. Kowalika na Bielanach i wg. mnie ceny są całkiem przystępne i można płacić na raty co jest super. Wypełnienia mam wykonane bardzo solidnie, trzymają się dobrze, oraz są dobrze dopasowane, ale wszystko jest całkiem bezboleśnie i delikatnie wykonywane. Czeka mnie jeszcze trochę poważnego leczenia, w tym implanty, więc jeszcze trochę tam pochodzę. Ale polecam, bo też długo unikałam dentystów, a teraz już tego tak bardzo się nie boję jak wcześniej. I nie trzeba długo czekać na wizyty co jest ważne.

----------


## Marta_Marta

> Potrzebowałem leczenia kanałowego, zapisałem się do dentystki, p. Romanik Dominiki urzędującej na Radnej na Powiślu. Leczenie na szczęście nie okazało się być przykrym doświadczeniem, a nie ukrywam, że pietra miałem. Mam już 40 lat i niestety nowych zębów mieć już nie będę. Krótko mówiąc leczenie: profesjonalne, bezbolesne, wielki plus to to, że nie trzeba latać po pantomogram w inne miejsce, tylko jest robione od razu na miejscu. Kosztowo - umiarkowanie.


Dziękuję Ci za ten namiar właśnie. Byłam w zeszły piątek na konsultacji takim wstępnym spotkaniu, aby trochę porozmawiać o stanie mojego uzębienia, a niestety jest o czym. Pani Dominika bardzo przyjemna i kontaktowa osoba, wyjaśnia wszystko po kolei co trzeba robić, aby mieć „normalny” uśmiech. Jestem przygotowana na to, że trzeba będzie trochę wydać, ale to wina mojego zaniedbania, a nie np. cen gabinetu. Zaczynamy właśnie od 2 zębów, które pewnie będą leczone kanałowo. Potem reszta ubytków i pewni aparat ortodontyczny jakiś, żeby trochę poprawić zgryz, ale to będę wiedziała trochę później. Jak ktoś szuka właśnie na Powiślu stomatologa, p. Dominika Romanik jest odpowiednią osoboą.

----------


## flecistka

Ja w jednym z gabinetów w Warszawie wybielałam zęby metodą Dr Martina Schwarza,zęby mega bialutki.Zabieg bezbolesny.

----------


## Romk

> Dziękuję Ci za ten namiar właśnie. Byłam w zeszły piątek na konsultacji takim wstępnym spotkaniu, aby trochę porozmawiać o stanie mojego uzębienia, a niestety jest o czym. Pani Dominika bardzo przyjemna i kontaktowa osoba, wyjaśnia wszystko po kolei co trzeba robić, aby mieć „normalny” uśmiech. Jestem przygotowana na to, że trzeba będzie trochę wydać, ale to wina mojego zaniedbania, a nie np. cen gabinetu. Zaczynamy właśnie od 2 zębów, które pewnie będą leczone kanałowo. Potem reszta ubytków i pewni aparat ortodontyczny jakiś, żeby trochę poprawić zgryz, ale to będę wiedziała trochę później. Jak ktoś szuka właśnie na Powiślu stomatologa, p. Dominika Romanik jest odpowiednią osoboą.


Ale to ja dobrze rozumiem – pani Dominika Romanik jest specjalistą w zakresie stomatologii i ortodoncji? Obie specjalizacje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadza się, dr Romanik posiada onie te specjalizacje, jest to osoba z dużym doświadczeniem to poprostu się czuje, właśnie jestem w trakcie leczenia zebów a kolejny etap to aparat, marzy mi sie w końcu piekny uśmiech a przede wszystkim zdrowy i myślę,  że dzięki tej pani uda się to osiągnąć.

----------


## elmirka

Albo dobry, albo tani  :Wink:  Jeśli dobry to polecam ortovision, chociaż ceny w sumie też mają niezłe.

----------


## stalker8

A to ja dopowiem, że w życiu bywałem u siedmiu dentystów, z czego troje oceniam nie najlepiej, by nie powiedzieć: kiepsko.
Z tego najgorzej, w aglomeracji przy wyższej uczelni jedną panią w średnim wieku, po której "krwawych" staraniach ząb po pewnym czasie zaliczył leczenie kanałowe. Inna zaś oferowała mi spiłowanie; słyszałem o niej (w tej przychodni, a jakże - przez drzwi), że - w takim razie chyba z zamiłowania - najchętniej zęby wyrywała; potrafiła też zaplombować ząb wypełnieniem tymczasowym, nie informując pacjenta o tym, że ma się zgłosić na dokończenie leczenia... Dawne czasy.
Jest to zawód, faktycznie polegający na "skupieniu się na danej czynności" - wspomniany tu ostatnio w dziale psychiatrycznym, stan umysłu: "Flow". Nie bardzo dla ekstrawertyków.

----------


## stalker8

Którzy też, jak mi już wiadomo z lektury polecanej tu książki, bywają ze swojej natury bardziej pazerni na pieniądze.

----------


## stalker8

Sprawdziłem 'Flow'... Przepraszam, za moje brednie.
_→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Przepływ_(psychologia)_

----------


## Irenka45

> Zgadza się, dr Romanik posiada onie te specjalizacje, jest to osoba z dużym doświadczeniem to poprostu się czuje, właśnie jestem w trakcie leczenia zebów a kolejny etap to aparat, marzy mi sie w końcu piekny uśmiech a przede wszystkim zdrowy i myślę,  że dzięki tej pani uda się to osiągnąć.


Z doświadczenia wiem, że dobrze dobrany aparat, który jest noszony odpowiednio długo potrafi zdziałać bardzo dużo. A jak go dobiera, zakłada i dogląda specjalista właśnie jeszcze, który ma wiedzę i podejście odpowiednie to już super. Cóż, o swój uśmiech trzeba walczyć cały czas! Dobrze, że masz właśnie osobę, która Ci pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z doświadczenia wiem, że dobrze dobrany aparat, który jest noszony odpowiednio długo potrafi zdziałać bardzo dużo. A jak go dobiera, zakłada i dogląda specjalista właśnie jeszcze, który ma wiedzę i podejście odpowiednie to już super. Cóż, o swój uśmiech trzeba walczyć cały czas! Dobrze, że masz właśnie osobę, która Ci pomoże.


Mysle ze w bardzo dobrych rekacj jestem, od dawna marzylam o prostych zebach, w koncu spelnie to marzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja znam dobrego stomatologa ale w Lublinie.  Bardzo dobrze lecza ząbki w przychodni na Lwowskiej 6.

----------


## Lelei

Mam pytanie do pacjentów, którzy byli u Pani Dominiki Romanik, bo sa różne opinie. Dla 10-latka lepszy jest aparat ruchomy czy stały? Wiadomo może ruchomy lepszy, bo dzieci mogą szydzić w szkole …

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do pacjentów, którzy byli u Pani Dominiki Romanik, bo sa różne opinie. Dla 10-latka lepszy jest aparat ruchomy czy stały? Wiadomo może ruchomy lepszy, bo dzieci mogą szydzić w szkole …


A co na to p. Romanik? Mojemu synowi zalozyla stały aparat, dlugo rozmawialysmy ale zaufalam jej ze taki w tym wypadku jest najlepszy,  a w szkole polowa dzieciakow z aparatami takze nie ma problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stały aparat jest lepszy ale można go założyć dopiero jak dziecko wymieni wszystkie zęby. Ruchomy aparat jest tańszy ale wymaga noszenia min.12 godz. na dobę, żeby był efekt - z tym u dzieci różnie bywa...
Faktycznie jednak sporo dzieci ale i dorosłych nosi aparaty stałe, więc nikogo taki widok nie dziwi i nie jest to powód do wytykania palcami. Z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że warto się pomęczyć, bo potem efekt bardzo cieszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli chodzi o dobrego dentyste to bardzo polecam Panią doktor Iwona Fibiger. bardzo miła i profesjonalna Pani doktor ktora bardzo mi pomogla. Ona pracuje chyba w esthe dent w warszawie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Elzkowa89

A kogo jeszcze możecie polecić? Zastanawiam się nad kilkoma miejscami. Wiem, że na pewno nie pójdę do Dentalux. Słyszę tylko złe opinie o nich. A to mało profesjonalni, a to drodzy, a to spóźniają się na umówione wizyty. Szkoda moich nerwów.

----------


## Reneee

Klinika Artodonto na Stawki 6. Bardzo dobra diagnostyka stomatologiczna i leczenie. Fajne miejsce, czyste, dobrze wyposażone, w dobrym punkcie (prosto dojechać).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy dentysta to własnie tylko i wyłącznie na Lwowska 6 w Lublinie. Dobre ceny, super opieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie na przykład mega zależy na jakości więc, dojeżdżam do swojego dentysty na Żeromskiego na warszawskich Bielanach ponad 30km. Ale przynajmniej wiem, że będę pod dobrą opieką. Lekarz to Marcin Wilk  :Smile:

----------


## kapelusik

Bardzo dobrym gabinetem , które są bardzo przystępne cenowo i w dodatku swietną jakościa wg mnie bez wątpienia jest centrum stomatologicznym Demed na Woli  :Wink:  A co do lekarzy , , do których to uczęszczam to do pani dr Anny Wieczorek

----------


## Mirlen

centrum stomatologicznym Demed - jak dla mnie jedno z lepszych miejsc, dobry sprzęt, przyjazna atmosfera ...no i co ważne, dobrze leczą ubytki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie zawsze w Bonelli Dental punktualnie przyjmuje lekarz. I zawsze mam poczucie, że jestem wtedy najważniejszy. Lubię takie uczucie. Płacę i oczekuję usług na najwyższym poziomie.

----------


## KrysiaW

Pani Dominika Romanik. Ma gabinet na Powiślu. Specjalizuje się zarówno w stomatologii, jak również ortodoncji. Doprowadziła do stanu normalności moje uzębienie, a teraz leczy mojego synka ortodontycznie. Dziecko ma założone ruchomy aparat na zęby. Polecam za kompetencję oraz miłe podejście do pacjentów, również tych mniejszych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z leczenia jakie prowadzi u mnie dr Aldona Matyszczyk z Ober Clinic. Przede wszystkim zawsze stara się ratować ząb, a nie od razu kwalifikuje go do wyrwania, jak to miało na ogół miejsce u lekarzy z publicznych przychodni. Druga sprawa, równie ważna, to że jest bardzo delikatna, wszelkie borowanie czy wypełnienie powoduje co najwyżej dyskomfort, nie robi nic na siłę powodując ból. To pewnie kwestia doświadczenia, dlatego uważam że to dobra dentystka

----------


## maslak

Albo mi się wydaję, albo tu są same reklamy  :Smile:  Najlepiej jest popytać znajomych twarzą w twarz, bo tak w necie ciężko o odpowiedź, która na 100% będzie wiarygodna..

----------


## fugazi

Ja polecam Panią Annę Stach. To jest doskonały specjalista z Warszawy.

----------


## mikulitek

sprawdź klinikę impladent, ceny nie są wygórowane, a pracują tam najlepsi fachowcy

----------


## Opik

Centrum Demed jest moim odkryciem - leczą dobrze, w przyjaznej atmosferze, mają dobry sprzęt. Znają sie na rzeczy - jestem zadowolona że tam trafiłam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę do tego gabinetu w Barczewie na Słowackiego 8. Jak by ktos chciał się skontaktować podaję numer telefonu 606 621 895.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio koleżanka poleciła mi panią Dominikę Romanik. Miałam duży ból zęba, ale bardzo boję się dentystów, więc niezbyt mądrze odwlekałam wizytę. Ostatecznie byłam zmuszona pójść i wtedy właśnie koleżanka poleciła mi tę panią. Jest bardzo miła i profesjonalna. Chyba zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że nie wszyscy kochają dentystę i zachowuje się w sposób bardzo miły i sympatyczny. Nie czułam żadnego bólu podczas wizyty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O prosze...mi ta pani stomatolog bardzo pomogła, miałam rwany ząb w innym gabinecie...i zostawili mi dość spory kawałek tego zęba i zrobił się stan zapalny, gdyby nie dr Romanik to nie wiem jakby się to skończyło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam bardzo pozytywną opinię o dr. Marcinie Wilku z White Dental Clinic – profesjonalista pod każdym względem, jestem bardzo zadowolona z leczenia u niego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę na Sródmieściu do pani Nawrolskiej od lat, pomogła mi w leczeniu ortodontycznym i zabiegach leczenia kanałowego pod narkozą. Zdecydowanie polecam, anielska cierpliwośc i precyzja.

----------


## woikokoee

Przyłączam się do stwierdzenia, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak „tani i dobry”. Jednak no umówmy się, że dobre leczenie endodontyczne czy proteza czy licówki kosztują. Pytacie o Mokotów to zajrzyjcie do kliniki stomatologicznej Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich 8.

----------


## KazimierzWielki

> Przyłączam się do stwierdzenia, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak „tani i dobry”. Jednak no umówmy się, że dobre leczenie endodontyczne czy proteza czy licówki kosztują. Pytacie o Mokotów to zajrzyjcie do kliniki stomatologicznej Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich 8.


Tak się, składa, że jestem ich pacjentem tak od trzech miesięcy. Przechodzę kompleksowe lecznie stomatologiczne (zaniedbane zęby). Mam już za sobą endodoncję i wypełnienia zębów, które się zaczęły psuć. Planuję też założenie aparatu ortodontycznego, żeby trochę poprawić zgryz. Na wszystko potrzeba czasu, ale jestem dobrej myśli. Polecam szczególnie pana Huberta Gołąbka – osobę od endodoncji.

----------


## JamiieJones

Wg mnie centrum stomatologiczne Demed na Ursynowie . Byłam teraz z wizytą po 9 miesiącach bo myslałam ,ze mnie boli dolna 5. A okazało się ,że w siódemce robi się próchnica wtórna . Próbujemy  z panią dr to wyleczyć zachowawczo , coś tam mi zakleiła na 2 miesiące , i po tym okresie mam do niej przyjść . Mam nadzieje ,ze uniknę endo  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem z tych, którzy nie lubią oszczędzać na dentystach (i okulistach). Od roku chodzę do smilecraftu do Dominiki Romanik i jestem zadowolona. Profesjonalna, wszystko wytłumaczy. Można bez problemu zadawać pytania i ona chętnie udziela rad. Nie mam jakichś wielkich problemów, ale boję się dentystów i bólu, a tu nie ma żadnego dyskomfprtu

----------


## Ada25

ja w Wawie chodzę do Ratyńscy Dental Clinic, ona w sumie znajduje się na pograniczu bielan i żoliborza  - dla mnie to nie jest blisko bo mieszkam  kawałek, ale warto bo mam do nich pełne zaufanie!

----------


## Gwizdka

od pewnego czasu chodze do Centrum Demed - trochę z przypadku do nich trafiłam ale szczerze mówiąc nie żałuję!

----------


## Kasz

Ja w Wawie tak jak Ada wcześniej napisała - lubię Ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Pełen profesjonalizm i przyjazna atmosfera. Dla mnie to się bardzo liczy bo panicznie boję się borowania

----------


## tutulek

ja teraz idę do Lux Medu na darmowe konsultacje stomatologiczne, skoro są za darmo to czem nie skorzystać, a zawsze zrobią mi przegląd i powiedzą czy coś się dzieje.

----------


## darianowicka

Ja wstawiałam ząb (iplant zębowy) w Eurodentalu na Lux Med w Warszawie. Do 15.10 mają bezpłatne konsultacje implantologiczne - warto sprawdzić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam Esthe Dent na Ochocie, przy Grójeckiej. Panie wykonują zabiegi bardzo profesjonalnie, a do tego mają świetne podejście do pacjenta. I ceny też nie są bardzo wygórowane.

----------


## tutulek

ja już jakiś czas temu korzystałam z leczenia zębów w Lux Medzie a teraz idę na darmowe konsultacje stomatologiczne w Lux Medzie, więc jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich usług.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

radze wyjechac zagranice na ukraine, do kirgistanu itp. 
Polscy studenci studiują tam medycynę więc nie jest tak źle jak sobie myślicie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety tani nie zawsze rowna sie dobry. Ja wolę zapłacić za wizyte a miec pewnosc dobrze wykonanego leczenia. Zeby lecze w Demed na Ursynowie. I jestem zadowolony z wyboru stomatologa.

----------


## Mersysiam

Właśnie w tamtym tygodniu byłam na pierwszej wizycie w klinice Maestria (na Rodziny Hiszpańskich). Szukałam właśnie kogoś na Mokotowie. Poszperałam po forach i poszłam do nich. Na razie taka wizyta zapoznawcza. Zrobiona diagnostyka, przegląd taki, teraz wiem, co mam właśnie do leczenia. Bardzo miłe podejście do pacjenta.

----------


## Ireneea

> Właśnie w tamtym tygodniu byłam na pierwszej wizycie w klinice Maestria (na Rodziny Hiszpańskich). Szukałam właśnie kogoś na Mokotowie. Poszperałam po forach i poszłam do nich. Na razie taka wizyta zapoznawcza. Zrobiona diagnostyka, przegląd taki, teraz wiem, co mam właśnie do leczenia. Bardzo miłe podejście do pacjenta.


Też właśnie polecam Maestrię, chodzę regularnie do p. Karoliny Mołas. Fajna osoba, z dużą wiedzą i normalnym podejściem do pacjenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Bielanach podobno gdzieś dobry dentysta przyjmuje

----------


## Pacjentka92

Ja osobiści mam już kolejną wizytę w klinice Ober Clinic, jestem bardzo zadowolona, bardzo fachowa ekipa, a moje zęby wymagają sporej pracy i leczenia. Ceny naprawdę adekwatne do usług.

----------


## danutkaa

No dentystów w stolicy jest pełno tych slabych i lepszych a jesli zalezy Wam na profesjonalnym leczeniu to ja od siebie polecam Dental Design - bardzo dobre podejscie do klienta i samo leczenie jest na poziomie. Bylam kilka razy na borowaniu i plombowaniu i ani jedna plomba mi nie wyleciala a to juz dawno, dawno temu bylo robione :Wink:

----------


## matijas

Na Stawki 4 znajdziecie dobrą klinikę stomatologiczną Artodonto. Mają nowoczesny sprzęt, leczą zęby bezboleśnie za pomocą lasera, można też dokładnie usunąć kamień nazębny. Szkoda, że nie trafiłem do nich wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzę do dr Franka na Bluszczańską. Zęby robi dobrze i nie trzeba poprawiać po nim. Duże doświadczenie ma także nie ma co się obawiać. Cenowo też najgorzej nie jest.

----------


## sylwerka

Do dentysty z bardzo fajnym podejściem do dzieci chodzimy do City Clinic od jakiegoś czasu. Nasza córka zawsze w panikę wpadała na samo słowo – dentysta, a teraz u pani dr Tymińskiej jest bardzo grzeczna. Cała lista lekarzy jacy u nich przyjmują jest na cityclinic.pl.

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Eurodental w Warszawie jest dla całej rodziny, a usługi mają w bardzo atrakcyjnych cenach, zarówno jeśli chodzi o implantologię, stomatologię dla dorosłych i dla dzieci. Podchodzą indywidualnie do każdego pacjenta, atmosfera jest bardzo miła i przyjazna, a same zabiegi wykonują bezboleśnie pod znieczuleniem powierzchownym jak i ogólnym. Z całą rodziną chodzimy na Andersa i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## Meg7

Leczyli tu zęby mojemu autystycznemu synowi. Tylko tu dali radę! Gabinet jest świetny i naprawdę podejście do pacjenta rewelacyjne!

----------


## AniaU

Mam słabe o bardzo wrażliwe zęby. Tylko tu jestem w stanie je leczyć. W innych gabinetach nie byli tak delikatni. Już taki wrażliwiec ze mnie :Smile: .

----------


## Kepnerka

Polecam Eurodental. Leczymy zęby cała rodziną włącznie z dzieciakami i z torbami nie poszliśmy  :Smile:  Przystępne ceny i bardzo dobrzy dentyści, a szczególnie z podejściem do dzieci - a to wazne, bo juz nie raz mały nam z fotela uciekał, a u nich gości bardzo chętnie.

----------


## yaskaa

moim zdaniem dobry dentysta nie będzie tani, ja chodze do Eurodental przy Nowowiejskiej, nie są najtańsi ale wiem że przynajmniej mają wysokośc jakość usług.

----------


## Mirek1975

Ja od lat chodzę do doktora Bilskiego i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Ostatnio leczyłem zęby kanałowo i tak mnie znieczulił, że nic nie czułem, a po zabiegu sprawnie się wszystko zagoiło i było bez żadnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dobry dentysta to od dawna tylko Esthedent na Ochocie. Panie przemiłe, pacjent zawsze na pierwszym miejscu. Gabinet warty polecenia!

----------


## BożenaWojtanka

Panują tam bardzo higieniczne warunki a to dla mnie priorytet! Jest ładnie i czyściutko. Miałam tam leczenie kanałowe i jestem zadowolona, bo nie bolało i użyte zostały najwyższej jakości materiały. Polecam!

----------


## tolla

Byłam w swoim życiu u jakichś 20 stomatologów (wszyscy w stolicy), wszyscy w sumie polecani na forach czy przez znajomych i spośród nich nr jeden to zdecydowanie dr Suchora-Jasińska z Ober Clinic. Leczy perfekcyjnie, mam bardzo wrażliwe i słabe zęby dlatego jestem w szoku, że u niej ani przy leczeniu ani po nic a nic mnie nie boli. Zero poprawek, naprawdę nie mogę jej nic zarzucić. Do tego jest bardzo sympatyczna i taka normalna. Czuję się u niej bardzo komfortowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panują tam bardzo higieniczne warunki a to dla mnie priorytet! Jest ładnie i czyściutko. Miałam tam leczenie kanałowe i jestem zadowolona, bo nie bolało i użyte zostały najwyższej jakości materiały. Polecam!


Zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%. Tez jestem zadowolona ze Stomapolu. Wstawiali mi tam implant jedynki i naprawdę wszystko jest ładnie i ok!

----------


## annakwiat1994

Na Sadybie na Limanowskiego jest dobry. nie pamietam tylko dokladnie nazwy przychodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście chodzę do Mija-dent na Kawczą. Profesjonalna obsługa. Kanałowe leczenie miałam i powiem że nawet tak mocno nie bolało jak myślałam. A wszyscy mnie straszyli że to straszny ból.

----------


## Omnia456

Jak ktoś szuka taniego i na prawdę dobrego dentystę , gdzie koszt leczenie zęba jest zachowany , tzn jest ustalona cena na początku leczenia i taką cene się na końcu płaci - jest Centrum stomatologiczne  Demed  na Ursynowie . Raz ,ze bardzo dobrze lekarze , dwa - przejrzysty cennik. 3 - dysponuja na prawdę dobrymi materiałami . 3 lata temu miałam robiony tutaj ząb kanałowo i nic a nic mi się nie dzieje z nim . Póki co chodze tam na wizyty kontrolne

----------


## Wacław Waldemar

Maestria. Są na Rodziny Hiszpańskich. Robiłem u nich w zeszłym tygodniu dwa implanty i wyglądają super. Zrobione dokładnie, zamontowane w ciągu jednej wizyty. Teraz mogę normalnie jeść.

----------


## Buzum

Maestria jest okej właśnie pod względem implantologii i stomatologii. Mają też dogodne terminy, więc to duży plus dla osoby, która pracuje na dwie zmiany + weekendy często.

----------


## Danielk

Właśnie wróciłem ze stomapolu, gdzie miałem leczone zęby. Szukałem tutaj dobrego stomatologa i wybrałem Stomapol, bo jest blisko mnie. Zajęli się mną fachowo, ale łatwym klientem nie jestem, bo ja z tych nadwrażliwych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dr Bilski. Przyjmuje na ulicy Jaszowieckiej. Bardzo przyjemny człowiek i kompetentny stomatolog. Nie jest tani, ale nie jest też drogi. Dobry stomatolog nie może być tani, bo przecież musi pracować na jakiś dobrych materiałach, a to kosztuje. Dr Bilski jest naprawdę ok!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, czy tanio, chyba cenowo mniej więcej tak jak wszędzie w Warszawie, ale na pewno dobrze leczy zęby chyba wspominana już tu dr Dominika Romanik. Miałam na prawdę niezły armagedon w swojej buzi, więc mnie też ortodontyczne leczenie dotyczyło. Pani dr dokonała cudu, dziś jestem jakieś 2 miesiące przed zdjęciem aparatu stałego, i uśmiech mam nie do poznania. Uśmiecham się do wszystkich, bo wreszcie się nie wstydzę. Doświadczenie Pani dr, cierpliwość i niezwykle ciepłe podejście do pacjenta sprawiło, że nawet moja siostra przekonała się do fotela dentystycznego, a to już uważam za kolejny cud  :Wink:

----------


## agaciak

jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów i wybielanie to ja polecam perfekt med. mają naprawdę dobrych specjalistów więc będziesz mieć pewność że wszystko będzie okej no i nowy sprzęt co też jest bardzo ważne

----------


## Agnisia

Byłam w Stomapolu i powiem szczerze, że mnie się tam podoba. Mają dobre podejście do klienta. Umówiłam się tam na implantację jedynki. Jak poszło, to napiszę wkrótce!

----------


## maciej952

Ja Ci proponuję, żebyś udał się do Radzymina, do CM Panoramy  :Smile: . Przyjmuje tam Alan Elyan, który dobrze poradził sobie z naprawą moich naprawdę zepsutych zębów... Wykonywałem w niej wszystkie niezbędne zabiegi - od prostego plombowania po skomplikowane leczenie kanałowe i jak na razie jestem zadowolony  :Smile: .

----------


## Ellia

Dobrze i dokładnie lecza w Centrum Demed. Nie wiem czy to jest tanio - raczej ceny jak wszędzie. ale moim zdaniem warto bo wiem za co płacę i nie jest to fuszerka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli ktoś szuka dentysty na Powiślu to mogę polecić dr Romanik - przyjmuje też dzieci, bardzo miła i konkretna

----------


## Amkas

Byłam w Centrum Demed i faktycznie potwierdzam to, że jest to dobre miejsce do leczenia zębów. Faktycznie można spokojnie u nich usiąść na fotelu i bez stresu poddać się leczeniu. Ja bardzo sobie chwalę to miejsce.

----------


## marek lef

Całym sercem polecam wspaniałą dentystkę Panią Grażynę Żagan - Warszawa - Bemowo ulica Widawska 19. Rewelacyjna opieka, bez bólu i stresu, również usługi protetyczne. To nie jest wielka przychodnia czy lecznica z czekaniem w kolejkach i traktowaniem pacjenta jak przy taśmowej produkcji. Mnie przed laty polecono i ja poleciłem wielu bardzo już dziś zadowolonym znajomym.

----------


## JACEK12111

Do Pana doktora chodzę już od 5 lat. Przyjmuje na mokotowie. To nie jest duża klinika, a zwyczajny gabinet za to z nie zwyczajnym dentystą :Smile: . Jest przyjemny w obyciu, delikatny do pacjenta a na wizytę nie czeka się długo. Chodzi do niego cała moja rodzina i jesteśmy zadowoleni!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z całego serca Stomapol polecam. Wykonywali mi protezę elastyczną, która idealnie "leży". Wcześniej zrobili różne specjalistyczne badania. Profesjonalna klinika!

----------


## Fresap

Dla mnie dobry i tani nie idą w parze jeśli chodzi o dentystę. Często ci tani pracują na starym sprzęcie i starymi metodami.

----------


## HelaTarchomin

To prawda. Dobry i tani nie idą w parze. Jednak nie trzeba przepłacać. Całkiem przystępny cenowo jest gabinet na ul. Myśliborskiej 18/44. To jest gabinet stomatologii estetycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tani nie zawsze jest dobry, dobry nie zawsze jest tani.... 
Z rok temu bolał mnie ząb i sama się "leczyłam" apapami itd aż w końcu buzia mi napuchła. Niby stara baba a głupia :P Bałam się dentysty, od czasów dzieciństwa. Musiałam jednak w trybie pilnym iść i kumpela z pracy dała mi namiary na panią Romanik. Byłam u niej 2 razy (raz wtedy i potem na kontroli) i jest spoko. Miła i zna się na rzeczy. Ząb przestał boleć, opuchlizna zeszła. Dla mnie jednak ważniejsze jest podejście.... Tamten dentysta sprzed lat był wredny i tyle w temacie. Dobrze, że nie wszyscy są tacy sami

----------


## Aleksandrass

No wiadomo, nie zawsze to idzie w parze. Ja chodzę do Centrum Demed i po porstu tam się komfortowo czuję i dobrze. Więc nie zamierzam zmieniać miejscówki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wspomniana Pani doktor Romanik zajmuje się też ortodoncją? Potrzebuję  na biegu lekarza dla 13latka, opornego do dentystycznego fotela, więc dobrze, gdyby lekarz miał cierpliwość do dziecka. Długie terminy są na wizytę? Jestem z Powiśla, więc lokalizacja mi pasuje.

----------


## Nonkka

Dzięki za rady, udałam się do Demed i ząb już nie boli. Konieczne było leczenie kanałowe, ale poszło w miarę sprawnie. Ceny też maja tam niewygórowane a cały sprzęt na miejscu więc na plus. Ogólnie jestem zadowolona i Wam też polecam.

----------


## Krzyh115

Jeżeli ktoś szuka w  Warszawie to z cała pewnością można iść do kliniki Maestria. Mam od nich właśnie dwa implanty w miejsce dwóch zębów trzonowych. Mam je od tygodnia (tak kompleksowo zrobione, bo elementy wkręcane w dziąsło były już jakiś czas temu). Wiem, ze to może mało czasu, aby ocenić w 100% ich jakość, ale jem, piję oraz funkcjonuję w pełni normalnie i jest mi wygodnie. No i najważniejsze, że całe uzębienie mam pełne.

----------


## BerniBerni

> Jeżeli ktoś szuka w  Warszawie to z cała pewnością można iść do kliniki Maestria. Mam od nich właśnie dwa implanty w miejsce dwóch zębów trzonowych. Mam je od tygodnia (tak kompleksowo zrobione, bo elementy wkręcane w dziąsło były już jakiś czas temu). Wiem, ze to może mało czasu, aby ocenić w 100% ich jakość, ale jem, piję oraz funkcjonuję w pełni normalnie i jest mi wygodnie. No i najważniejsze, że całe uzębienie mam pełne.


Maestria ma właśnie bardzo dobrych stomatologów i implantologów. Korzystałam właśnie z pomocy i jednego i drugiego fachowca i jak najbardziej mi to pasuje. Impanty dobrze zamocowane na jednej wizycie, do tego ładny kolor dobrze dobrany do reszty uzębienia. Cena widomo jak to za implant, ale i tak na Warszawę to uważam, że jest atrakcyjnie.

----------


## Teresa68

Ja polecam stomatologa, który przyjmuje na Jaszowieckiej 8.

----------


## Pannka

Centrum Demed jak najbardziej! ja jestem bardzo zadowolona, że trafiłam do tego lekarza. doskonale wyleczone zęby, z wielką dokładnością i delikatnością. dla mnie to spory komfort!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stomapol jak dla mnie najlepszy!  Dziecku tam lakowałam zęby, a sama miałam piaskowanie. Nie zapłaciłam wiele, a oboje jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja polecam odent!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stare czasy faktycznie były nie ciekawe jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów, bo wiadomo, że technika wtedy nie szła tak do przodu. Teraz za to jest lepiej. Bardzo lubię leczyć zęby w Stomapolu, bo to jest gabinet na poziomie a jednocześnie nie z wielkim przepychem! Mnie ostatnio skorzystałam tutaj ze stomatologii estetycznej i usunęłąm sobie przebarwienia na zębach. Teraz mam super uśmiech i zęby w jednolitym kolorze. Białym, a nie kremowym :Smile: .

----------


## Woyyytq

Polecam też klinikę stomatologiczną Maestria na Rodziny Hiszpańskich. Leczę się tam właśnie
stomatologicznie, na razie na szczęście bez leczenia kanałowego, a w planach mam też wstawić
jeden implant w miejsce zęba, który został usunięty kilka lat temu. Na szczęście ceny normalne, wiec
to co mam odłożone na leczenie na pewno mi wystarczy.

----------


## stlkr8

Nie muszę pisać zalogowany, skoro już raz dostałem tutaj bana. Nic mi nie da przebywanie tutaj, jeszcze tamten wątek z sygnatury dokończę, ale teraz nie mam siły - czy sił, jak się mówi?

→ cloud.mail.ru/public/sHVm/mnEy8GBAH

→ medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post177557

No, a po co mi zęby? Może jeszcze mnie nigdy mocno nie bolały? Wyglądam dla ludzi jak gówno i tak też się czuję, słaby, nie mam po co wychodzić z domu; boję się tych z którymi muszę rozmawiać jeśli gdzieś wyjdę, nie chcę ich spotykać! Nie takie proste się zabić.

----------


## juliusz76

Ja co prawdą nie polecam jakiejś wielkiej kliniki a stomatologa, który do ludzi podchodzi z sercem na dłoni. Taki właśnie jest doktor Bilski.

----------


## Euzebia88

Na prawdę przystępnym gabinetem cenowo w Warszawie na pewno  jest centrum Demed albo na Woli albo na Ursynowie. Za wypełnienie piątki płaciłam 150 zł razem ze znieczuleniem , ( 130 zl wypełnienie + 20 zł za znieczulenie )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Demedzie miałem usuwany ząb. Delikatni są.

----------


## Always

Centrum Stomatologiczne Demed jak najbardziej polecam czy to pod względem stomatologii dziecięcej czy pod względem leczenia dorosłych osobników takich jak ja  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam, że Esthedent na Ochocie jest godny polecenia. Ktoś może potwierdzić?

----------


## Cammuse

Nie musi być jakaś bardzo wielka klinika. Ważne, że właśnie są specjaliści z różnych dziedzin. Tu właśnie jeżeli chodzi o Warszawę to Maestria wyżej wspomniana jest okej. Zwłaszcza dr. Michalak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry i tani, to doktor Bilski! Piaskowałem sobie zęby u niego i naprawdę nie wziął dużo, a z efektu jestem zadowolony!

----------


## TillCome

Wg mnie najbardziej przystepne ceny w gabinetach , ma centrum stomatologiczne Demed. Zdarzaja się promocje. Mają nie tylko świetną stomatologie dla osób dorosłych , ale również dla naszych pociech .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ulica Berezyńska 18 to miejsce prywatnego gabinetu stomatologicznego pana Waldemara Krzywkowskiego, którego serdecznie polecam! Uleczył moje ząbki bezboleśnie, wizyty to była czysta przyjemność.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo dobrych opinii słyszałam o doktoru Bilskim i jutro właśnie do niego idę kamień nazębny sobie usunąć.

----------


## Karoska

Ja jestem zadowolona ze Centrum Demed - dla mnie miejsce jest super. Leczą dokładnie, bezboleśnie i dobrze. Gabinet jest na wielki plus!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już naprawde trochę dentystów w Warszawie przeszłam. Szukałam daleko, a miałam blisko, bo Stomapol na Tarchominie. DFoberze, że mi ten gabinet córka poleciła. Zrobiłam tam protezę elastyczną acronową. Jest idealnie!.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukaj dobrego dentysty na ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/Stomatolog/warszawa tam prywatnie się umówisz więc i wizyta będzie zdecydowanie szybciej

----------


## lilijkaa

ja polecam stomatologię lux medu sama u nich korzystam z opieki stomatologicznej i jestem bardzo zadowolona, z jakości i ceny, robiłam u nich implant i jestem zadowolona bo mogę się znowu uśmiechać szeroko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo polecam ich gabinety. Regularnie korzystam i jestem zachwycona.

----------


## Amelkka

Ja z rok temu leczyłam się w Maestrii (na Rodziny Hiszpańskich). Stomatologia + wybielanie  + dwa implanty. Sporo wydałam, ale zakres prac był też spory. Teraz już chodzę tylko na wizyty kontrolne co pół roku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dr Bilski. Stomatolog konkretny, bardzo dobry, rzeczowy, uczciwy i nie zbyt drogi, tak więc ja polecam!

----------


## elaoela

Ja z własnego doświadczenia mogę polecić centrum medyczne Corten Medic, oni maja kilka placówek w Warszawie. Bardzo miła i przyjazna atmosfera. Podobało mi się ich podejście do pacjenta i profesjonalna pomoc. Ja wyszłam z gabinetu zadowolona, a rzadko to można powiedzieć idąc do dentysty  :Wink:

----------


## Supka

Ja jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - nie dość że mozna szybko sie do nich dostać to jeszcze dokładnie i w miłej atmosferze leczą! no i dzięki temu nie boje sie dentysty!

----------


## yolkapolka

ja mogę polecić stomatologów z Corten Medic, pracują tam dobrzy fachowcy, sama nie raz przekonałam się na własnej skórze, w Warszawie maja kilka placówek, więc nie trzeba też długo na termin czekać

----------


## Klara91

Polecam opiekę stomatologiczną w Lux MED. Jeśli masz u nich wykupiony pakiet medyczny to za grosze możesz dokupić pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort. To najlepsze rozwiązanie jeśli chcesz mieć dobrego dentystę za nieduże pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zależy Ci na dobrej pomocy stomatologicznej to na Ursynowie jest Centrum Stomatologiczne Demed. Moim stomatologiem jest p. Tomasz Mazur. Kompetentny ale też miły facet. Nie ma co się bać wizyt u niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kilka razy ostatnio korzystałam z Enel Medu w Warszawie i jestem bardzo zaskoczona, jak wyglądają gabinety, są świetnie wyposażone - a komfort pracy lekarza przekłada się też na odczucia pacjenta  :Wink:  Polecam sprawdzić i się przekonać  :Smile:

----------


## nitelka

Jeśli chodzi o dobrego stomatologa w Warszawie to polecam LuxMed. Pracują tam dobrzy specjaliści. A teraz warto skorzystać z promocji na pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort. Mając u nich pakiet medyczny za 49 zł można dokupić pakiet stomatologiczny. Oferta przeznaczona jest dla klientów z Warszawy i Krakowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam doktora Bilskiego. Wprawdzie nie jest z jakiejś tam słynnej kliniki, ale stomatolog z powołania. To wystarczy!

----------


## Limanowka

no ja jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - leczą dokładnie, dobry sprzęt, nie ma kolejek, ogólnie bardzo dobry gabinet!

----------


## jeloska

Ja z kolei pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort w Lux Med to naprawdę świetna sprawa. Dzięki nieograniczonej ilości przeglądów mam pewność, że mam zdrowy uśmiech. Pakiet nie kosztuje dużo, a przynajmniej mam zęby pod kontrolą.

----------


## Karolina Łoś

w centrum Demed wizyty sa bardzo dobrze rozłożone w czasie, oprocz tego przy dużym personelu nie czeka się długo na wizytę. Bardzo dobrze leczą zęby . Miałam tutaj też wybielanie

----------


## Simmis

no wlasnie i dlatego idąc tam nie tylko obsługa jest profesjonalna, leczenie ale także wiem zę nie spędzę w Demedzie połowy dnia czekając na swoja kolej!

----------


## Samolot

Centrum Demed na Ursynowie. Bardzo profesjonalni dentyści pracujący na dobrych materiałach  :Wink: Poza tym bardzo dobre ceny , przystępne dla każdego  :Wink:

----------


## Marinoko

Bardzo dobrych stomatologów maja w klinice Provital na Saskiej Kępie. Niedawno przeszłam tam metamorfozę protetyczną bo miałam okropna wadę zgryzu oraz problemy z zębami pomimo dbania o nie. W końcu mogę cieszyć się pięknym i zdrowym uśmiechem  :Smile:  Z całego serca polecam!

----------


## Pawel200

Polecam klinikę Maestria. W czerwcu miałem mocowane implanty. Oczywiście najpierw wcześniej mocowane sam trzon, przyjął się bardzo ładnie. Potem góra. Fachowa praca, dobrze wykonana. Jak dla mnie klinika na poziomie. Najważniejsze - implanty dobrej jakości, nie robione "na tempo", naturalnie wyglądające

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dla mnie to doktor Bilski na Jaszowieckiej. Bardzo konkretny! Mnie akurat wyrywał ząb, ale widać, że ma do tego rękę. Poszło gładko, a potem nic się nie paprało.

----------


## Klarens23

Bardzo przystępne ceny jak na prywatny gabinet ma ma centrum demed na Ursynowie . leczylam tutaj zęby oraz robiłam implanty  :Wink:

----------


## Luiska

Tak Centrum Demed jest bardzo ok! szczerze mówiąc jestem zadowolona, lecza dobrze i dokładnie! polecam

----------


## zastaka

ja z kolei uważam, że lux med ma najlepsza ofertę jeśli chodzi o stomatologię, teraz korzystam z ich pakietu stomatologicznego Komfort i mam nieograniczoną ilość wizyt w ich placówkach więc jestem zadowolona z oferty.

----------


## zitka

jeśli chodzi o lux med to rzeczywiście ich pakiet stomatologiczny jest moim zdaniem najlepsza opcją, ceną jest bardzo atrakcyjna a my mamy nieograniczony dostęp do wizyt stomatologicznych.

----------


## marta84345

mnie wyetacza pan doktor Bilski. Krótkie terminy oczekiwania na wizytę i jego dobre podejście do pacjenta.

----------


## Fijałka

Centrum Demed - jest to miejsce w którym można dokładnie i dobrze wyleczyć zęby! ja jestem bardzo zadowolona!

----------


## Bojka

noo faktycznie. jest to jeden z lepszych gabinetów. w sumie chodzę tam od roku i nie mam powodów do narzekania! jest na prawdę bardzo profesjonalnie!

----------


## Michalski

Jak Wam zależy na szybkim wyleczeniu uzembienia, to doktor Bilski jest jak znalazł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam Enel Med w Warszawie! STomatologia naprawdę na wysokim poziomie!

----------


## Sandiii

W Wawie to wlasnie dla mnie odpowiednim gabinetem jest Centrum Demed – i szczerze mówiąc bardzo ładnie mi wyleczyli wszystkie ubytki w zębach. Na prawde warto!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mnie najbardziej odpowada Stomapol. Blisko mieszkam tej kliniki, to mi pasuje, że daleko do centrum jeździc nie muszę.

----------


## Ola Kardas

W centrum Demed na ursynowie miałąm dwa razy leczenie kanałowe. Za każdym razem zakończone pomyślnie. Polecam również tutaj stoamtologię dziecięcą. Bardzo fajna wizyta adaptacyjna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie wiem czy tani, ale zdecydowanie dobry jest dr Bilski. Z nim się kontaktujcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Flo-Dental w Ząbkach

Jak ktoś ma zbyt tanio, to nigdy nie jest dobrze. Jak ma za drogo, to znowu nikt tam nie chodzi. W Flo-Dental ceny są znośne a poziom usług wysoki. Plus za kompleksowość.

----------


## koczarska33

W placówkach Corten Medic mają dobrych dentystów, ja chodzę na NFZ i jestem zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie lepszego gabinetu niż Stomapol nie ma! Tylko Stomapol.

----------


## Zilli

ja sobie bardzo chwalę jednak Centrum Demed - potrafią dokładnie i bez bólu wyleczyć nawet największa dziurę! i to jest na prawdę wielki komfort - nie boję się do nich chodzić!

----------


## bimka

wszystko zależy od tego co kto potrzebuje ja mam wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny w lux medzie i jest to dla mnie bardzo wygodne bo mam nieograniczoną ilość wizyt więc opłaca mi się kupić taki pakiet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie dr Bilski. Ludzki fachowiec leczący bez bólu.

----------


## eretka

ja akurat nie narzekam na lux med w ich pakiecie stomatologicznym masz możliwość do nieograniczonej liczby wizyt u stomatologa więc moim zdaniem to jest bardzo korzystna opcja dla każdego kto chce regularnie dbać o zęby.

----------


## Arek88

Polecam w szczególności Dariusza Kaczyńskiego. Uprzejmy, z odpowiednim podejściem nawet dla tych "małych" pacjentów, no i co najważniejsze jest naprawdę dobrym stomatologiem z obszerną wiedzą. Przyjmuje w placówce Enel Med w Galerii Blue City. Polecam.

----------


## Monika32

> Ja polecam Enel Med w Warszawie! STomatologia naprawdę na wysokim poziomie!


Również polecam Enel Med. Korzystam od 4 lat. Mam opiekę kupioną przez pracodawcę i jestem zadowolona z dotychczasowych wizyt  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stomapol. Bardzo dobry gabinet na Tarchominie.

----------


## Suitka

ja chwalę sobie Centrum Demed - na prawdę porządnie i dokładnie leczą zęby. No i przede wszystkim nie trzeba stać w kolejkach. Dla mnie to jest bardzo dobre rozwiązanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ze swojej strony polecam doktora Bilskiego. To jest konkretny fachowiec i ma rękę do zębów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Flo-dental w Ząbkach na Wojska Polskiego. Wyleczyli mi tam wszystkie zęby bez stresu i bólu. No i co wazne - nie zdzierają z klientów dużo kasy.

----------


## storra

W Ober Clinic najlepsi, mają bardzo atrakcyjną ofertę (częste promocje na przykład na higienizację) i profesjonalne gabinety. łatwo trafić, nie ma problemu z dostaniem się na wizytę. Seniorzy przyjmowani na leczenie w ramach NFZ.

----------


## asiks

ten pakiet komfort Lux Med bardzo się opłaca, cena pakietu jest bardzo korzystna a dzięki temu można regularnie dbać o zdrowy uśmiech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Flo-Dental w Ząbkach
> 
> Jak ktoś ma zbyt tanio, to nigdy nie jest dobrze. Jak ma za drogo, to znowu nikt tam nie chodzi. W Flo-Dental ceny są znośne a poziom usług wysoki. Plus za kompleksowość.


Też tam chodzę, ale mnie nie chodzi o ceny. Ja nawet mogę dać 2x więcej byle ząb był dobrze zrobiony i żeby mnie nie bolało xD A fakt jest taki, że plomby, które mi tam zrobili trzymają się od lat na swoim miejscu  :Smile:

----------


## JustynaZ

Bardzo dobrym gabinetem jest centrum Demed na Ursynowie. Dobrze lecza zęby i oprócz tego mają jeszcze rozsądne ceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz już tanich dentystów nie ma ale są uczciwi, mi powiedział, że nie muszę wybielać u niego w gabinecie, bo taki sam efekt przyniosą mi nasadki od iwhite. No i faktycznie kupiłam, podziałało genialnie i efekt jest naprawdę spoko, chyba jeszcze zamówię sobie pastę do zębów tej firmy.

----------


## ciapko

Dla mnie w Warszawie to dobrym leczeniem jest centrum Demed. Leczą dobrze, dokładnie i w sumie naprawdę komfort warunki. Nie mam obaw jak do nich idę, bo wiem ze o wszystko zadbają.

----------


## aniatwarg

Bardzo dobrym dentystą jest Dariusz Nowacki, przyjmuje w Dental Fratenity na  Jana Pawła II. Ma super podejście do pacjenta i świetnie leczy. Spokojnie można go polecić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja siostra meszka w miejscowości Siewierz w woj. śląskim i poleciła mi bardzo dobry gabinet stomatologiczny  Aria-Dent  na ulicy  Ogrójeckiej 19 i jak jestem u siostry to od razu umawiam się na dwa dni pod rząd i robię ząbki.  W gabinecie stomatologicznym jest super spokojna atmosfera i zero stresu.

----------


## Biedroneczka88

Centrum Demed na Woli bardzo w porządku. Ceny przystępne dla każdego, nie ma niespodzianek na koniec leczenia czyli, że ceny sa nagle z kosmosu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie najlepszy dr Marcin Bilski. Jak tylko mam problem, to zawsze mi pomoże. Dobro pacjenta ponad wszystko!!

----------


## OliviaR

W centrum Demed na Ursynowie te ceny są przystępne jeszcze. A do tego wszystkiego bardzo dobrze leczą zeby, dysponują bardzo dobrym sprzętem

----------


## jełka

jeśli chodzi o lux med to lider stomatologii w Polsce, mają 26 lat doświadczenia ale najważniejsze jest to, że leczą nowoczesnymi metodami, co w stomatologii ma ogromne znaczenie, ja korzystam z ich pakietu komfort bo wybieram wysoką jakość usług, zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o dbanie o jamę ustną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja już serdecznie podziękuję tym wszystkim liderom zakichanym. Mają tylko ładne gabinety, ale umiejętności kiepskie. Z mojej strony polecę doktora Bilskiego z Warszawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiesz lepiej się wchodzi do gabinetu dobrze wyposażonego, gdzie jest nowoczesny sprzęt, nowoczesne techniki znieczulenia i bezbolesne leczenie. Jakbym chciała byle jaki gabinet to poszłabym od razu do kowala, a nie płaciła panu który powinien już siedzieć na emeryturze, a dalej pracuje w swoim gabinecie rodem z PRLu.
Zęby leczymy cała rodziną we Flodental w Ząbkach. Kompleksowe usługi dla wszystkich, bez względu na wiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chodze wyłącznie do zaufanego stomatologa w WellNow, klinika z Wilanowa. Jakość leczenia znakomita plus dokładnie tam diagnozują. Cenę mają adekwatną do jakości usług, mi pasuje takie rozwiązanie bo dobry poziom leczenia stomatologicznego teraz oferuje wyłącznie sektor prywatny.

----------


## Klara91

Eurodental w Warszawie. Dobrzy specjaliści z super podejściem do pacjenta i doświadczeniem.

----------


## yawonka

Chodzi Ci o ten Eurodental najelżący do grupy Lux Med? Sama szukam sprawdzonego i bezpiecznego miejsca na zrobienie implantu w Warszawie i gdzieś ten Eurdental mi śmignął. Mozesz coś napisać na temat podejscia personelu do pacjenta? No i jakie są u nich standardy leczenia, zależy mi na miejscu gdzie stomatolodzy wykorzystują najwyższej jakości sprzęt oraz umiejętnosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze i w rozsądnych cenach leczą w Ząbkach, a dokładniej w Flo Dental. Plomby trzymają się już kilka lat, nie ma też problemu z umawianiem wizyt.

----------


## niderka

ja tam ceną jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów się nie sugeruję, najważenisjza jest dla mnie jakość wykonanenj usługi dlatego zaufałam Eurodental, chodże do nich na leczenie zębów, leczą najnowszymi metodami dlatego zawsze do nich wracam jak pojawi się problem z zębem i muszę go wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy tani, ale wiem że napewni dobry jest doktor Bilski!

----------


## kimma

ten pakiet komfort Lux Med bardzo się opłaca, cena pakietu jest bardzo korzystna a dzięki temu można regularnie dbać o zdrowy uśmiech.

----------


## miłka

Wydaje mi sie ze dentystów jest sporo,gorzej jak potrzebujemy na cito zrobić konkretne prześwietlenie np.Cefalometrię.To wtedy zaczynają się schody. Ja byłam przed założeniem aparatu ortodontycznego w Pracowni Diagdent na Ursynowie. Bardzo szybko wszystko załatwiłam.

----------


## imelka

ja też ostatnio kupowałąm pakiet stomatologiczny w Lux Medzie za 49 zł mam pakiet z niograniczoną ilością wizyt u somatologa, spoko opcja bo mozna mieć żeby pod stała kontrolą.

----------


## Salomea

No taniego nie znam ale bardzo dobrą klinika jest Ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Zęby leczą bardzo dobrze.Zgodnie ze światowymi standardami. Sama tam leczę zęby od jakiegoś czasu.moja koleżanka z pracy robiła tam implanty i wszystko ma zrobione super. więc naprawde godni polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczę zęby w Dent SM na Bemowie, u dr Jakubowskiej, to świetna specjalistka. Było trochę pracy, aby przywyrócić blask mojemu uśmiechowi  :Smile:  Ale udało się to uzyskać dzięki pomocy pani doktor i całego zespołu kliniki. Jak szukacie naprawdę fachowej opieki, to w Dent SM z pewnością ją znajdziecie  :Smile:

----------


## serokatka

a ja od jakiegoś już czasu korzysta z usług Lux Medu i ich placówek stomatologicznych Eurodental, niedawno kupiłam u nich pakiet stomatologiczny aby mieć nieograniczony dostęp do kontroli stanu uzębienia, w ramach pakietu przelądy mam nielimitowane więc praktycznie cały czas jestem pod kontr﻿olą.

----------


## Damianjhd

od pięciu lat korzystam z doktora Bilskiego i w moim przypadku się idealnie sprawdza, a zęby mam nadwrażliwe i taki ogólnie wrażliwy jestem.

----------


## wifka

ja korzystam już od jakiegoś czasu z pakietu stomatologicznego komfort w Lux Med bardzo się opłaca, cena pakietu jest bardzo korzystna a dzięki temu można regularnie dbać o zdrowy uśmiech.

----------


## maciek8782

Jest lekarz, który z delikatnoscią podchodzi do pacjenta i jak ktoś ma duży problem z nadwrażliwością zębów, to dr Bilski jest jak znalazł.

----------


## yaska

moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to, żeby natrafić na dobrego specjalistę w rękach którego będziemy czuć się bezpiecznie, ja regularnie chodzę do miejsca do którego mam zaufanie, mam pakiet komfort i mogę na bieżąco sprawdzać stan swoich zębów, a dla mnie to ogromny komfort.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najważniejsze to dobry lekarz stomatologii, a takim jest doktor Bilski.

----------


## nimeszka

ja mam doświadczenie z Eurodental w Warszwie, to placówka przejęta przez Lux Med, mają dobrą kadrę no i leczą najnowszymi metodami a na tym zależało mi najabrdziej, warto zwracać uwagę na tego rodzaju szczegóły.

----------


## martyna8

Dla mnie najlepsi stomatolodzy są w Demeter na Pradze. Poleciła mi koleżanka, która też tam chodzi i nie zawiodłam się. Dobre podejście do pacjenta, z zaangazowaniem podchodzą do każdego problemu i starają się wszystko tłumaczyć

----------


## makóweczka

ja też korzystał z Eurodental, jestem bardzo zadowolona, pakiet stomatologiczny jest bardzo bogaty dlatego chętnie z niego korzystam, bo zdecydowanie warto mieć zęby na bieżąco pod kontrolą.

----------


## rysiek301

tez zalezy czy jest róznica jak daleko od domu dla ciebie.

----------


## Lidia12

Cześć, medikower ma taki program mediclub, który daje ci zniżkę do stomatologa, dentysty. także... ja np nie siedze juz na słuchawkach i czekam z muzyczką na informacje o terminach. w tych czasach? wszystko internet nam załatwia.

----------


## Kinia0134

Dobry dentysta - dr Dąbrowski przyjmuje w Dental Fraternity na Jana Pawła. Wyleczył moja ząbki idealnie no i bez bólu. Ogólnie bardzo fajna klinika z pełnym zestawem usług stomatologicznych

----------


## tureszka

ja w warszwie chodze do eurodental. mają kilka pracówek w stolicy więc jak na szybko trzeba coś naprawić to tak naprawdę wizytę można bez problemu umówić z dnia na dzień.

----------


## adaśka

Zęby lęczę w klinice Villa Nova w Wilanowie, jest to super miejsce, zawsze czuję się tam bezpiecznie.  Leczenie kanałowe przeprowadzone sprawnie, profesjonalnie i co najważniejsze  bezboleśnie !!

----------


## amiksa

Ja jakiś czas temu zdecydowałam się na ten pakiet stomatologiczny w placówce eurodental, rzeczywiście się to opłaca bo w ramach abonamentu masz nieograniczoną ilość wizyt u dentysty, więc można regularnie dbać o jamę ustną, w ramach pakietu udało mi sie równiez załapać na rabty więc i sporo zaoszczędziałm dzięki tej placówce.

----------


## elmirka

Czy jest tam jakiś dobry dziecięcy dentysta? Taki z podejściem do największego panikarza?

----------


## elmirka

> Zęby lęczę w klinice Villa Nova w Wilanowie, jest to super miejsce, zawsze czuję się tam bezpiecznie.  Leczenie kanałowe przeprowadzone sprawnie, profesjonalnie i co najważniejsze  bezboleśnie !!


Czy jest tam jakiś dobry dziecięcy dentysta? Taki z podejściem do największego panikarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczę zęby na Woli w Demedzie. Przyjmuje tam moja ulubiona pani stomatolog  Marta Kowal. Przemiła kobieta i delikatna. U niej nie trzeba się bać wizyt, serio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzę do kliniki Fabdent na Bemowie. Mogę szczerze polecić, bo pracują tam świetni specjaliści, którzy są zaangażowani w leczenie, pomocni, umieją wszystko wyjaśnić, odpowiedzieć wyczerpująco na każde pytanie. Pewnie można znaleźć tańsze usługi, ale na pewno nie jeśli się porówna standard leczenia - w Fabdencie ten stosunek ceny do jakości wg mnie jest wyważony.

----------


## nikimka

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z usług stomatologicznych eurodental, mam u nich wykupiony stały pakiet stomatologiczny za 49 złotych, kwota niewielka a świadomość, że ma się stałą opiekę stomatologiczną jest bardzo kusząca, ostatnio korzystałam 2 razy i to praktycznie z dnia na dzień miałam termin jak mnie bardzo bolały zęby, warto mieć takie ad-hocowe rozwiązanie po﻿d ręką.

----------


## Uwig

ja wlasnie w Wawie jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - moim zdaniem klinika jest spoko, niezle leczą, na spokojnie i bezboleśnie. No i przede wszystkim jak coś trzeba na szybko - to zawsze pomogą!

----------


## makuszka

Ja polecam Eurodental, przyjmują sami specjaliści, którzy znają się na rzeczy, a koszty nie są wygórowane. Co najważniejsze wszystko odbywa się bez bólu, więc bez strachu wracam na kolejną wizytę.

----------


## Patix

noo tak jak ktoś wspomniał wcześniej - Centrum Demed jest mega spoko, czuję się dobrze zaopiekowana no i przede wszystkim doskonale leczą zęby!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się leczę w Dental Fraternity na Jana Pawała II. Bardzo podoba mi się ta klinika. Wiem ze jestem pod dobrą opieką. Mają świetnych specjalistów. Leczą bezboleśnie i dbają na każdym kroku o pacjenta. Jest opiekun pacjenta który pilnuje by prawidłowo przebiegał proces leczenia, przypomina o terminach. Jest nawet parking dla pacjentów co w centrum nie jest proste. Polecam

----------


## Andira

ja polecam zdecydowanie Centrum Demed. Bardzo jestem zadowolona, komfortowo i moje dzieciaki nic a nic się nie boją! także dla mnie to spoko miejsce - przede wszystkich przyjazne maluchom!

----------


## Ilonkakawin

Na Wrocławskiej 21 przyjmuje dr Piotr Majewski. Według mnie bardzo dobry stomatolog. Długo się ociągałam z wizytą u dentysty (strasznie się ich boje). Ale wreszcie tak mnie bolał ząb że musiałam się przemóc. I trafiłam do tego stomatologa, najpierw mi wyjaśnił co będzie robił i potem przystąpił do pracy. Wszystko delikatnie i bezboleśnie. Teraz chodzę do niego bez stresu, a moje zęby już są prawie wyleczone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Rafała Dąbrowskiego. Świetny specjalista, dokładny i delikatny. Leczy bezboleśnie i ma dużą wiedze i doświadczenie. Przyjmuje w Dental Fraternity na Jana Pawła

----------


## Minulka

Tak, zdecydowanie uważam ze Centrum Demed jest doskonale - dokładnie leczą, bez bólu i przede wszystkim dobrze! także warto

----------


## Bożena889

Polecam Dental Nobile Clinic. Przyjmują tam świetni dentyści, gabinety są dobrze wyposażone, obsługa jest miła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dr Jana Perka. Przyjmuje w Warszawie na ul Mochnackiego. miałam spore problemy stomatologicznie głownie przez to że mój poprzedni stomatolog trochę zawalił sprawę, a ja tez zaniedbałam moje ząbki. Ale dr Perek wyprowadził moje zęby tak że teraz mogę szeroko się uśmiechać. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrych dentystów maja w Dental Fraternity na Senatorskiej. Leczymy się tam całą rodziną. Miła i kompetentna obsługa na recepcji. Lekarze mili i skutecznie i bezboleśnie leczą. Polecam

----------


## Elinka

Ja z całego serca polecam klinike Elektoralna w Warszawie, podejmują się praktycznie wszystkiego i mają wielu specjalistów. Akurat ja robiłam implanty, ale wszystko było dobrze i moje koleżanki też tam chodzą

----------


## Bialakrolowa

Ja bardzo polecam elektoralna.pl bardzo dobrzy dentyści tam są i ceny też nie najgorsze, a szczególnie polecam tam Panią Kiworkową

----------


## Gośkaa

Warto sprawdzić ofertę centrum demed. Jak na Warszawę mają bardzo dobre ceny, zwłaszcza implantów, na które jest teraz promocja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zawsze tani dentysta znaczy dobry. Ja wolę zapłacić więcej, ale mieć pewność, że zajęli się mną fachowcy. Ja osobiście korzystam z Centrum Stomatologicznego Ursynów. Mam dentofobię, a tam sobie radzą także z takimi "psychicznymi" problemami swoich pacjentów. Więc polecam gorąco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i mój mąż leczymy się w Dental Fraternity na Zapłociu. Bardzo jesteśmy  zadowoleni. Mój mąż strasznie się bał dentystów i rzadko ich odwiedzał. Ale w tej klinice wyleczyli mu zeby praktycznie bezboleśnie i teraz sam pilnuje wizyt kontrolnych. U mnie tez pięknie zrobili ząbki.

----------


## EdytaM

Polecam B2 Dental Clinic- fantastyczny gabinet z kompetentnymi stomatologami, którzy uczciwie podchodzą do pacjentów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dr Artura Wiercińskiego. Przyjmuje w klinice na ul Zapłocie. Bardzo miły człowiek. Świetny specjalista. Wreszcie znalazł się dentysta który doprowadził moje zęby do perfekcyjnego stanu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić gabinet DENT SM na Bemowie w Warszawie. To naprawdę super miejsce, w którym kompleksowo można zadbać o swoje zęby. Mają lekarzy, którzy specjalizują się w leczeniu zachowawczym, kanałowym, chirurgii, ortodoncji, ale też protetyce  :Smile:  Zdecydowanie warto leczyć u nich swoje zęby  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczyłam zęby w Dent Sm na Bemowie. Mogę polecić, bo jest to świetna klinika. Czy tania? Raczej ceny są standardowe, ale na pewno jakość oferowana jak chodzi o zabiegi oraz doświadczenie i kompetencje lekarzy są ponadprzeciętne.

----------


## Malgorzata C

Polecam gabinet Deantart. Profesjonaliści, mają wiele lat doświadczenia. w gabinetach nowoczesny sprzęt. Mają super podejście do pacjenta, wszystko dokładnie tłumaczą. Bardzo fajnie podchodzą też do dzieci. zobacz tutaj dentart.pl

----------


## Majeczka91

kwestia tani to pojęcie względne to raz, a dwa to czy tani dentysta oznacza dobry dentysta?
Ja już skończyłam z eksperymentami na swoim zdrowiu. Teraz korzystam z dentart. Specjaliści, znają się na tym co robią, widać, że cały czas się kształcą, mają super sprzęt... i w końcu jak leczą mi zęba to on jest wyleczony, a nie w kółko naprawiany... Robiłam u nich też licówki i wyglądają super!

----------


## Majeczka91

Ja korzystam z Dentart, bardzo dobrzy specjaliści z różnych dziedzin, nowoczesny sprzęt. Mają świetne podejście do dzieci. Ja boję się znieczulenia, a u nich nawet nie poczułam. Robiłam tam też kanałówkę i bez problemów.

----------


## Ilona_p

Ja leczę zęby w gabinecie B2 Dental Clinic i szczerze polecam ten ośrodek. Przyjmuje tam świetna dentystka.

----------


## maxxx

Każdy ma inne priorytety wybierając dentystę. Dla mnie ważne było, żeby leczenie było dobre i skuteczne i bez bólu. Chodzę teraz do Dentart i każda wizyta jest poprzedzona dokładnym wywiadem, potem dostają konkretne zalecenia. Bez niespodzianek w trakcie czy po. Mają bardzo dobrych specjalistów i nowoczesny sprzęt.

----------

